# Dota 2



## Uzergu1de (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm proper in to dota 2 ATM anyone else play? How addictive!


----------



## swishsweet (Jan 14, 2013)

I played DOTA back on WC3 and loved it. I really wish I could play DOTA 2 but I was crazy addicted to the original one and I can only imagine how much time I would waste on the sequel...


----------



## Uzergu1de (Jan 15, 2013)

Haha you don't know what your missing man, let me k ownif you change ya mind I got a spare invite!!


----------



## Derple (Jan 16, 2013)

I might have a look at it. I played DOTA back in the day, but I haven't played in years.


----------



## Uzergu1de (Jan 16, 2013)

Send me ya steam if you wan an invite mate I've got a few^^


----------



## Gmz (Jan 16, 2013)

I play dota 2 lots


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 16, 2013)

Does anyone have a screenshot of DOTA they can post here?


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 19, 2013)

What dose DOTA mean?Is it an acronym for the game name?


----------



## sunni (Jan 19, 2013)

Defense against the ancients. its MOBA ( multiplier online battle area) which was dev'ed by valve corp, the original (meaning number 1) was a mod for warcraft 3 : rein on chaos , dota 2 was actually a nominee for 2012 game of the year award by pc gamer View attachment 2487230View attachment 2487232
hope this helps


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 19, 2013)

ah way cool!
maybe i might give this one a try sometime.


----------



## sunni (Jan 19, 2013)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> ah way cool!
> maybe i might give this one a try sometime.


you should i think i may even have a free game to give away, im quite well informed in gaming, however i do notice that with all MOBA's people can be REAL big dicks, ive been playing smite lately cause everyone seems a lot nicer.


----------



## Gmz (Jan 20, 2013)

I actually got 6 dota 2 keys recently for like no reason if anyone wants 1.


----------



## vilify (Jan 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> you should i think i may even have a free game to give away, im quite well informed in gaming, however i do notice that with all MOBA's people can be REAL big dicks, ive been playing smite lately cause everyone seems a lot nicer.


there are a lot of dicks. it has a lot to do with it not really being a casual game. 
i dont recommend this game for anything other than the hardcore pc gamers.

for the post before, dota 2 isnt really a sequel, just a stand alone update on the steam engine. 
game is still updated regularly (dota 1) and they do parity updates on dota 2 to match those of dota 1. mostly being major bug fixes and skill/hero balances.
with valve taking over the project there are weekly updates (minus holidays)


----------



## sunni (Jan 25, 2013)

vilify said:


> there are a lot of dicks. it has a lot to do with it not really being a casual game.
> i dont recommend this game for anything other than the hardcore pc gamers.
> 
> for the post before, dota 2 isnt really a sequel, just a stand alone update on the steam engine.
> ...


i am a hardcore pc gamer,


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Jan 25, 2013)

Welcome to Dota 2 ,you suck Though it sounds harsh is the guide every new dota player is usually directed to so I'll post it. At least scan over it.
Other than that, This graph shows the characters based on skill required to play and it was handy for me starting out. You don't want to pick some difficult to play hero than not like the game because of it and quit forever. If you don't have the game, pm me your steam Id or just post it and I'll gift you it. I got 13 keys to give away anyways.


----------



## nokturn (Jan 27, 2013)

Dota 2 is my shit!!! I have 6 Dota 2 keys if any fellow stoners are interested in enrolling! 

add my steam yo! 420-Critical Jack


----------



## Dendrophilly (Jan 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> Defense against the ancients. its MOBA ( multiplier online battle area) which was dev'ed by valve corp, the original (meaning number 1) was a mod for warcraft 3 : rein on chaos , dota 2 was actually a nominee for 2012 game of the year award by pc gamer View attachment 2487230View attachment 2487232
> hope this helps


Damn dog, who taught you how to spell? Defense against the ancients would be data. Dota is defense of the ancients.


----------



## sunni (Jan 30, 2013)

Dendrophilly said:


> Damn dog, who taught you how to spell? Defense against the ancients would be data. Dota is defense of the ancients.


damn dog that wouldn't be a spelling error that would be a typo. Oh my goodness my bad! 
A spelling error is wen u spel lyke dis


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Jan 30, 2013)

I don't like dubstep but these stupid sarcastic videos crack me up. I'll post a few of the ones posted to reddit.
[video=youtube;71s34_yZg5g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=71s34_yZg5g[/video]


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Jan 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;GY7MPdbRvXo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GY7MPdbRvXo[/video]
This one is better.


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy Valentines Day everyone.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 14, 2013)

The only cool thing about Dota is that it gave birth to this beat [video=youtube;7yrfYoZVPIg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yrfYoZVPIg[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 14, 2013)

Uzergu1de said:


> I'm proper in to dota 2 ATM anyone else play? How addictive!


This is really the only thing about Dota I know, [video=youtube;0OzWIFX8M-Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OzWIFX8M-Y[/video]


----------



## swishsweet (Feb 14, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> This is really the only thing about Dota I know, [video=youtube;0OzWIFX8M-Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OzWIFX8M-Y[/video]


You literally found the lamest thing that was ever spawned from dota. shame on you.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 14, 2013)

swishsweet said:


> You literally found the lamest thing that was ever spawned from dota. shame on you.


I didn't find it, I was shown the Dota song when I showed someone the Rave Girl song, we used to listen to the RaveGirl song when we were little and did tabs and stuff.


----------



## sunni (Feb 15, 2013)

nnn said:


> anyone play HoN? its a realy good game, better than Dota 2 or LoL


HoN wouldnt be around without Dota 2 what is better is a he she said competition.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 15, 2013)

Is Dota free?


----------



## sunni (Feb 15, 2013)

no i have 5 free games for it though but you dont get one since you yelled at me and freaked out on me when i never did anything wrong to you


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 15, 2013)

sunni said:


> no i have 5 free games for it though but you dont get one since you yelled at me and freaked out on me when i never did anything wrong to you


Ok, then you don't get anything from me when I come to Canada. I don't want to play Dota anyways 


Finshaggy said:


> This is really the only thing about Dota I know, [video=youtube;0OzWIFX8M-Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OzWIFX8M-Y[/video]


----------



## FreedomAtLast (Feb 15, 2013)

I play lol at around a mid 1300 to low 1400 elo range and tried dota 2 during alpha and beta testing. I couldn't get use to.how.sloppy the gameplay felt in comparison. The turn times when moving and last hitting ruined it for me. Also felt like the champs and minions looked too similar.

I'll probably give it another try soon though because the lol community is Crap and I keep getting warnings because people don't like when you tell them to stop feeding, and everyone auto punishes on the broken tribunal.


----------



## vilify (Feb 18, 2013)

first, dota 2 is free, but it is still in beta. you CAN purchase early access, that comes with some extras.

heroes and minions look similar? are you serious?
hero times and last hitting? what I hear is "this game is too hard."

dota actually has a real learning curve, to each and every hero, rather than to the game style itself.
hardly see that being something to bitch about.

I have played all 3 games, LoL, HoN, Dota1/2. 
Dota is the best of the 3, in every aspect.


----------



## sunni (Feb 18, 2013)

vilify said:


> first, dota 2 is free, but it is still in beta. you CAN purchase early access, that comes with some extras.
> 
> heroes and minions look similar? are you serious?
> hero times and last hitting? what I hear is "this game is too hard."
> ...


it wasnot free for me.


----------



## vilify (Feb 20, 2013)

well the game isnt released yet like i said. can purchase early access if you dont know anyone with a key.


----------



## sunni (Feb 20, 2013)

vilify said:


> well the game isnt released yet like i said. can purchase early access if you dont know anyone with a key.


no i have the game and 5 free keys but it was not free play for me


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Feb 22, 2013)

Do you need a good/ better system to play this? I played WoW back before BC expansion and I had to do some major upgrading to my computer to be able to play it.


----------



## sunni (Feb 22, 2013)

VLRD.Kush said:


> Do you need a good/ better system to play this? I played WoW back before BC expansion and I had to do some major upgrading to my computer to be able to play it.


id say yes

Dota 2 Minimum System Requirements: 


* OS: Windows® 7 / Vista / Vista64 / XP
* Processor: Pentium 4 3.0GHz
* Memory: 1 GB for XP / 2GB for Vista
* Graphics: DirectX 9 compatible video card with 128 MB, Shader model 2.0. ATI X800, NVidia 6600 or better
* Hard Drive: At least 2.5 GB of free space
* Sound: DirectX 9.0c compatible sound card




Dota 2 Recommended System Requirements:


* OS: Windows® 7 / Vista / Vista64 / XP
* Processor: Intel core 2 duo 2.4GHz
* Memory: 1 GB for XP / 2GB for Vista
* Graphics: DirectX 9 compatible video card with Shader model 3.0. NVidia 7600, ATI X1600 or better
* Hard Drive: At least 2.5 GB of free space
* Sound: DirectX 9.0c compatible sound card






If you are planning to buy a new PC for playing DOTA 2, we'd suggest you get atleast the following for a constant 60+ fps experience at max settings and 1080p.


* OS: Windows® 7 64bit
* Processor: Intel Pentium G630 2.70GHz
* Memory: 4GB DDR3
* Graphics: AMD Radeon HD7750 GDDR5


----------



## Timewasmoney1 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey im a dota 2 addict. Love it! Rreally dont play many games now a days. Just been geeking on dota 2 and torchlight 2.

Heres my steam add me =) 

http://steamcommunity.com/id/ETHIM/


----------



## Timewasmoney1 (Apr 4, 2013)

nokturn said:


> Dota 2 is my shit!!! I have 6 Dota 2 keys if any fellow stoners are interested in enrolling!
> 
> add my steam yo! 420-Critical Jack


I tried adding you but theres a error with your steam name


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (May 15, 2013)

The Dota 2 international prize pool is at the highest in esports history.


----------

